# Any good food places in Richmond Virginia?



## sw2geeks (Jul 4, 2011)

Have a wedding to go to next week in Richmond, Virginia. Never been and was wondering if anyone here is from or familiar with the area enough to suggest some good places to eat or see.

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Andrew H (Jul 4, 2011)

My favorite place for brunch is Millie's Diner: http://milliesdiner.com/ dinner there is good also. If you're a history fan going to the American Civil War Center is a must: http://www.tredegar.org/


----------



## sw2geeks (Jul 4, 2011)

Andrew H said:


> My favorite place for brunch is Millie's Diner: http://milliesdiner.com/ dinner there is good also. If you're a history fan going to the American Civil War Center is a must: http://www.tredegar.org/


 Thanks Andrew, Millie's Diner looks like a must.


----------



## Andrew H (Jul 4, 2011)

It is, my personal favorite is the Huevos Rancheros, mmmmmm.


----------



## sw2geeks (Jul 11, 2011)

Darn, Millie's Diner was closed due to some accident they had there the night I was going.


----------

